# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Tcnicas de Reproduo e Propagao >  Visita em Uma fazenda de Corais.

## Matias Gomes

em Julho fui fazer uma visita na Fazenda de corais da Loja Onda de propriedade do Alexandre Talarico no centro de So Paulo, a maior cidade da amareica latina com uma fazenda de produo de corais bem em seu centro, no meio de toda a poluio  algo impensado, quando se fala em fazendas vc j imagina uma estrutura a beira mar, mas nesse caso no, ele tem 58 mil litros de gua no sistema de criao de corais de todo tipo. Ele foi o primeiro a criar Duncanopsamia no Brasil, h mais de 8 anos na sua segunda viagem ao Brasil Julian Sprung trouxe uma muda para ele dentro do bolso do casaco rss que a partir dai se espalhou pelo Brasil, a primeira muda de xenia pompom tb veio dentro de um bolso, como sabemos elas so bem frageis no transporte e sempre chegavam totalmente derretidas, essa foi a unica forma de traze-la para o Brasil.
mas vamos as fotos do Antonio Amaral que documentou a nossa visita.

a dunca j em exposio na bateria da loja



aqui elas no tanque de criao que so abertos ao sol.





o primeiro nivel de criao, onde so usadas caixas plasticas.



Eu e o Alexandre Talarico, ai ele est me explicando como tudo funciona.



Nesas caixas ele mantem um casal de palhaos Amphiprion thiellei (ainda h duvidas se eles realmente so uma especie ou se so hibridos de outra especie) pelo que se tem noticia  o unico casal formado desse tipo em cativeiro, para formar o casal ele teve que trazer um especime esse ano no bolso do casaco de uma viagem que fez a Thailandia.







Aqui  o tanque maior ele  construido em zig zag, deve ter uns 35cm de coluna de gua.



aqui estou escolhendo uma Buble tip no tanque, pena que ela morreu estraalhada pela minha bomba de circulao, mesmo com grade ela conseguiu se matar nela































Se o Topico estiver em local errado podem muda-lo.
Obrigado

----------


## Micael Alves

:JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  
boas isso  que  transformar a casa (quintal) num enorme sistema de aquarios 
esse em zizag t de mais desse modo a agua corre por todos os corais e o que no falta  espao entre eles s falta mesmo  um vidro lateral :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  
granda quinta sim senhora :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Matias
Obrigado por partilhares essa quinta de um amigo seu para nos,quinta bem simples e funcional:agora outra coisa, o bolso do seu amigo  milagroso ta visto :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> em Julho fui fazer uma visita na Fazenda de corais da Loja Onda de propriedade do Alexandre Talarico no centro de So Paulo, a maior cidade da amareica latina com uma fazenda de produo de corais bem em seu centro, no meio de toda a poluio  algo impensado, quando se fala em fazendas vc j imagina uma estrutura a beira mar, mas nesse caso no, ele tem 58 mil litros de gua no sistema de criao de corais de todo tipo. Ele foi o primeiro a criar Duncanopsamia no Brasil, h mais de 8 anos na sua segunda viagem ao Brasil Julian Sprung trouxe uma muda para ele dentro do bolso do casaco rss que a partir dai se espalhou pelo Brasil, a primeira muda de xenia pompom tb veio dentro de um bolso, como sabemos elas so bem frageis no transporte e sempre chegavam totalmente derretidas, essa foi a unica forma de traze-la para o Brasil.
> mas vamos as fotos do Antonio Amaral que documentou a nossa visita.
> 
> a dunca j em exposio na bateria da loja
> 
> 
> 
> Nesas caixas ele mantem um casal de palhaos Amphiprion thiellei (ainda h duvidas se eles realmente so uma especie ou se so hibridos de outra especie) pelo que se tem noticia  o unico casal formado desse tipo em cativeiro, para formar o casal ele teve que trazer um especime esse ano no bolso do casaco de uma viagem que fez a Thailandia.


  :Ol: Bom dia Matias
 Reportagem muito interessante  :Pracima: . Uma quinta de aqua cultura "bem plantada" no centro de uma cidade to grande como So Paulo. Animais bonitos e raros para os quais a coragem e determinao de os trazer num bolso fez a diferena :SbBravo: .
 A pea da penultima fotografia acima,  uma blatomussa merletti? Parece ser e  magnifica :SbBravo: . Tenho uma parecida cujos centros dos plipos so verdes. Estes parecem-me azul turquesa. Seja como for  lindissima.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

Pedro  uma blastomussa merletti mesmo, esse amigo  um dos maiores importadores de equipamentos e peixes no Brasil, tem algumas partes da quinta que no aparece, os tanques de reproduo de Perculas, os tanques de maturao de rvs, ele tb tem varios tanques onde deixa parte dos peixes importados enquanto esto em quarentena.
ess foto  da loja para vendas direta ao publico. nos fundos da loja  a fazenda de corais, e depois tem a parte de venda e atacado para lojas com entrada pela rua do fundo,  muito legal l, vcs na europa  super facil ver um deltec basta ir em qualquer loja, aqui p/ gente  super dificil ver um.



Um abrao

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro  uma blastomussa merletti mesmo, esse amigo  um dos maiores importadores de equipamentos e peixes no Brasil, tem algumas partes da quinta que no aparece, os tanques de reproduo de Perculas, os tanques de maturao de rvs, ele tb tem varios tanques onde deixa parte dos peixes importados enquanto esto em quarentena.
> ess foto  da loja para vendas direta ao publico. nos fundos da loja  a fazenda de corais, e depois tem a parte de venda e atacado para lojas com entrada pela rua do fundo,  muito legal l, vcs na europa  super facil ver um deltec basta ir em qualquer loja, aqui p/ gente  super dificil ver um.
> 
> 
> 
> Um abrao


 :Ol: Boa tarde Matias
Deltec eu tenho dois APF 600 a funcionar no meu sistema, mas Blastomussa s tenho uma e no  nada facil de obter por c. Podemos sempre trocar :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: uma vez que por c no  dificil, mas  caro, obter os Deltec . Instalaes magnificas que tem essa quinta :Palmas: . 
Estou muito bem servido pela loja que c me abastece, que tambm tem uma disposio e instalaes magnificas, embora no seja uma quinta como essa, mesmo assim "vo ao fundo do ba" para me proporcionarem as melhores "joias" que puderem, um servio de qualidade e seriedade :SbBravo: . Fico contente por poderes ter acesso a um comercio de qualidade e seriedade como esse que tantas "joias" bonitas disponibiliza. Quem sabe um dia poderemos trocar frags de Blastomussa ou outros. Tudo de bom :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

ser que a alfandega de vcs no abre o pacote? aqui no brasil no entra nada vivo. s equipamentos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ser que a alfandega de vcs no abre o pacote? aqui no brasil no entra nada vivo. s equipamentos.


 :Ol: Boa tarde Matias
No s abre o pacote, como mexe em tudo e no percebe do que se trata, por isso tem tendencia a apreender tudo e acabar por provocar a perda de tudo, uma verdadeira irresponsabilidade em nome da ..."Histeria ambientalucha"... que anda por a  mistura com a verdadeira consciencia da sustentabilidade do meio natural. Talvez um dia mude ou a "bordo" de um bolso amigo e corajoso como os que mencionaste e assim se faa a diferena. Para j ficam as imagens que comnosco partilhas e..."o sonho que  uma constante da vida...". :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

para controle de temperatura so usados dois chillers bem grandes e em quase todos os tanques tem termostatos de 1000w, uma vantagem  que parte da gua fica em uma sisterna subterranea, o que ajuda a manter a temperatura tb.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
No percebo tanta preocupao com a alfandega...
 Em cuba se te apanharem algo apreendem toda a bagagem ao nosso nome,
toda a gente me dizia que eu era louco,mas... peguei num pequeno mangal,com uns quinze centimetros de altura , pus num garrafa de aguas com agua e areia e trouxe-a na bagagem de mo, passei nos raio-x todos e ninguem me disse nada...
 Foi mera sorte ou ser que todo esse control  um mito????

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Matias esta fazenda e mesmo epectacular, muito obrigado por compartilhar  :tutasla:  

Quanto a Blastomussa Marletti estou para comprar uma igual esta semana agora so falta encontrar Tridacnas belas como as nas tuas fotos  :yb663:

----------


## Joo M Monteiro

> Boas...
> No percebo tanta preocupao com a alfandega...
>  Em cuba se te apanharem algo apreendem toda a bagagem ao nosso nome,
> toda a gente me dizia que eu era louco,mas... peguei num pequeno mangal,com uns quinze centimetros de altura , pus num garrafa de aguas com agua e areia e trouxe-a na bagagem de mo, passei nos raio-x todos e ninguem me disse nada...
>  Foi mera sorte ou ser que todo esse control  um mito????


Recolher seres vivos em ambientes protegidos - sem as devidas autorizaes governamentais- e transport-los para fora do seu "espao nacional"  considerado crime pela maior parte das legislaes.

Isso no  mito, so mesmo as leis nacionais que obedecem a recomendaes internacionais de conservao da natureza.

Outra coisa ser comprar, como cliente final - no caso um peixe ou coral - em loja autorizada  respectiva comercializao e transportar a compra internacionalmente, munido da respectiva factura (no caso dos corais, esta ter que conter o respectivo nmero CITES). Neste caso, depender fundamentalmente das normas internas de importao, que normalmente acrescem taxas aduaneiras.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde Matias
> Deltec eu tenho dois APF 600 a funcionar no meu sistema, mas Blastomussa s tenho uma e no  nada facil de obter por c. Podemos sempre trocaruma vez que por c no  dificil, mas  caro, obter os Deltec . Instalaes magnificas que tem essa quinta. 
> Estou muito bem servido pela loja que c me abastece, que tambm tem uma disposio e instalaes magnificas, embora no seja uma quinta como essa, mesmo assim "vo ao fundo do ba" para me proporcionarem as melhores "joias" que puderem, um servio de qualidade e seriedade. Fico contente por poderes ter acesso a um comercio de qualidade e seriedade como esse que tantas "joias" bonitas disponibiliza. Quem sabe um dia poderemos trocar frags de Blastomussa ou outros. Tudo de bom
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 :Ol: Bom dia Matias
Nem de propsito!
Ontm escrevia as linhas acima mas sem imaginar que hoje teria mais uma evidencia do que escrevi, ou seja, mais uma vez a loja "mgica" que  a Sohal, "foi ao fundo do ba" e de l tirou esta linda "joia"  :SbSourire19:  que esta manh foi "engastada" no meu reef e que aqui mostro :Big Grin:   :Palmas:  . Uma "joia" que muito se parece com uma outra que se v numa das tuas imagens do lado direito em baixo junto  grade e que me deixou a sonhar, pelo que ontm fiz questo de colocar essa tua imagem com as outras que tanto me agradaram na resposta que te dei. Pois bem para essa "joia" o sonho cumpriu-se :Palmas:  :SbSourire19: . Espero que gostes e que um dia tenhas uma igual, se  que j no tens. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Ser que tambm me saiu o euromilhes (lotaria) :EEK!:  :SbSourire19:  :yb624: , tenho de verificar, o segundo prmio j  bom.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas... Fico esclarecido.
 S querendo realar, que at hoje tenho recebido pedras e corais MORTOS
 que eu e/ou amigos me trouxeram. Nunca trouxe nem peixes nem corais
do seu habitat, precisamente para no prejudicar os reefs . No por medo ou 
respeito  lei. Leis essas feitas por imbecis que nem sabem identificar os 
animais e feitas respeitar por pessoas que na duvida apreendem e deixam morrer os animais, que na mo de aquariofilos experientes poderiam um dia 
ir para outros aquas evitando a recolha no seu habitat.
 At hoje s trouxe o dito mangal , a planta completa teria uns 15 cm de
 altura e estava numa pequena baia artificial que chegava ,pela praia at ao hotel.
 Talvez tenha errado ao faze-lo mas de certeza que prejudiquei menos o
meio ambiente do que as alfandegas...
 Tenho todo o respeito pela tua opinio e at concordo com ela. 
 Mas isto  como por invertebrados cedo demais no aqua, alguem consegue
 resistir?????
 Quando se tem oportunidade de mergulhar no reef tem de se tocar, 
  irresistivel. Em cuba andei a nadar ao lado de pequenas raias e e tirei
 o tubo de outra mascara para lhes tocar sem ser com a mo...
 Debaixo de agua o cerebro desliga,  s viso ,audio e tacto.
 Serei s eu??????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Matias Gomes

Paulo no  s vc no rss ontem coletei dois corais cerebrosd muito bonitos de uma olhada





tera feira vou at so paulo e quero trazer uma tridacma e minha primeira acropora, alem de uns peixinhos novos rss

Pedro parabns pelo coral novo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ol Matias,

Excelente reportagem, uma "coral farm" bem diferente da habitual estufa. Aproveito para fazer 3 questes, esse local do prdio encontra-se coberto ou chove mesmo dentro dos tanques? Como  feita a circulao de gua nos tanques de propagao? Qual a altura de substrato nos aqurios de SPS?

Se for possvel vai colocando mais fotos.

----------


## Matias Gomes

as fotos que tenho no momento so essas, essa semana coloco mais fotos, a circulao  feita em todos os tanques com bombas bem grandes. vou me informar quanto a altura do substrato e te falo.
Um abrao

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Tenho a maior sorte do mundo em estar todos os dias vendo estas meravilhas.

----------


## Matias Gomes

fotos da semana retrasada na fazenda.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Matias, as fotos esto lindas......

----------


## Ronaldo Pinto

Realmente timas fotos Matias,  vou conhecer essa loja que por incrvel que parea ainda no passei por l.

Abrao,
Ronaldo Pinto

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Ronaldo, v no perodo da tarde pois estarei l....qualquer dia.

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

:bompost:  


Greetings.  Sorry I don't speak Portugese, but I wanted to share some pictures with you guys.  If any of you speaks English I would like if you would translate this for me....
I love Matias Gomez's Amphiprion thiellei pair.  I am very jealous.  I do not know if Alexandre Del Chuna is a member here but he is one of your countrymen who told me that you have a difficult time getting such rare fish in Brazil.  He was able to raise two A. leucokranos from some A. sandaracinos parents. 
I know of noone else who has more than one A. thiellei.  Very impressive setup you have there!!!  It is very well planned out.

Here's mine.
If I am being rude for posting here I am sorry.  It is not intentional.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Greetings Walter and welcome to Reefforum
As you may notice, your user name was changed to Walter Laroque in order to respect Reefforum user name rules which do not allow de use of nick names. From analysing your personal data, we believe that Walter Laroque is your real name, and thus changed it accordingly. Should it no be the case, then please address your self to me or one of reefforum moderators, stating your real name so that it may be changed accordingly.
You may write in English because most of us understand and reefforum if needed will translate.
Reefforum is a Portuguese forum, so we are in Portugal here at the other side of the Atlantic ocean in Europe. We have many members and guests from Brazil in which is included our dear guest and friend Matias Gomes.
Your set-up is impressive and we feel enriched by the fact of you presenting it here to us, thus do please expect questions from us as we feel that we may learn with you.
I will now translate your message to Portuguese.




> Greetings. Sorry I don't speak Portuguese, but I wanted to share some pictures with you guys. If any of you speaks English I would like if you would translate this for me....
> I love Matias Gomez's Amphiprion thiellei pair. I am very jealous. I do not know if Alexandre Del Chuna is a member here but he is one of your countrymen who told me that you have a difficult time getting such rare fish in Brazil. He was able to raise two A. leucokranos from some A. sandaracinos parents. 
> I know of none else who has more than one A. thiellei.  Very impressive setup you have there!!!  It is very well planned out.
> 
> Here's mine.
> If I am being rude for posting here I am sorry.  It is not intentional.





> Saudaes. Desculpem mas eu no falo Portugus, mas queria partilhar algumas fotografias convosco. Se algum de vs falar Ingls, gostaria que me traduzissem isto...
> Gosto muito do casal de Amphiprion thiellei do Matias Gomes. Fico muito invejoso. No sei se o Alexandre Del Chuna  um membro neste frum, mas ele foi um dos vossos conterrneos (NT: Brasil) que me disse terem tido muita dificuldade em arranjarem tais peixes raros no Brasil. Ele consegui criar dois Amphiprion leucokranos com alguns parentes adoptivos de Amphiprion sandaracinos. No conheo ningum que tenha mais de um Amphiprion thiellei. A disposio que a tens  muito impressionante!!! Est muito bem planeada.
> 
> Aqui est a minha.
> Se estiver a ser inconveniente por ter colocado aqui um post, peo desculpa. No  intencional


Walter posting here your post is not inconvenient. Please post more with details and photographs as we look forward to read and learn more from you.

I will send a message to my friend Matias Gomes about this post of yours.

Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Wonderful!  I thought I saw a reference to Brazil.  Again, no offense intended.  Walter LaRoque V is my true name.  If you would like to post it as such, that would be great.  Thanks for translating!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Wonderful!  I thought I saw a reference to Brazil.  Again, no offence intended.  Walter LaRoque V is my true name.  If you would like to post it as such, that would be great.  Thanks for translating!


 :Olá: Hi Walter
You deed in fact see a reference to Brazil because Matias Gomes is from Brazil and the set-up in question in which the Amphiprion thiellei are, is in Brazil and there is no offence what so ever, I just pointed out the fact that Reefforum is a Portuguese forum, thus located in Portugal - Europe and we share articles, some of which translated by me, knowledge, frienship with Brazilian forums and friends. 
Following your confirmation about your real name, I shall then change accordingly to Walter LaRoque V (NT: Significa Walter LaRoque o quinto)...just explaining that it means Walter LaRoque the fifth...if I did not misinterpreted the "V"

Kind Regards
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: You may present yourself as do many other members here Apresentação dos membros and I will translate afterwards.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Se alguém puder traduzir isso para o colega eu agradeço, 80% da fazenda de corais morreu, inclusive o casal de palhaços e a anemona deles, meu amigo chorou ao lado do tanque, ele tinha coletado esses palhaços pessoalmente e trouxe um de cada vez dentro do bolso do casaco, no fim do ano o skimmer transbordou diminuindo o nível das caixas e parando a circulação, foram dois dias de tudo parado, e as mortes em sequências começaram a acontecer só sobrou uma parte da fazenda onde o sistema é outro.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Se alguém puder traduzir isso para o colega eu agradeço, 80% da fazenda de corais morreu, inclusive o casal de palhaços e a anemona deles, meu amigo chorou ao lado do tanque, ele tinha coletado esses palhaços pessoalmente e trouxe um de cada vez dentro do bolso do casaco, no fim do ano o skimmer transbordou diminuindo o nível das caixas e parando a circulação, foram dois dias de tudo parado, e as mortes em sequências começaram a acontecer só sobrou uma parte da fazenda onde o sistema é outro.
> Um abraço


 :Olá: Viva Matias
Francamente não esperava tal noticia, mas a vida também tem destas coisas. Espero que o teu amigo consiga converter em positivo o que de negativo lhe aconteceu, ou seja, que entre outros preveja redundâncias para lhe darem mais margem em caso de falha de algum equipamento como aconteceu, ou entupimento, etc...
Quem sabe o Walter poderá dar alguma ajuda no que respeita aos Amphiprion thiellei.

e agora vou dar a noticia ao Walter...

Walter, I regret to inform you that 80% of the live stock you saw is no more... including the Amphiprion thiellei. I'm now going to translate the answer from Matias Gomes:




> If someone can translate this to our friend, I thank the person for that. 
> 80% of the coral farm as died, including the clown fish couple and their anemone, my fried cried just beside the tank. He had collected these clown fishes himself and had brought them one each time in his coat pocket. By the end of the year the skimmer overflew lowering the water level in the tanks, stopping the circulation. It was two days of everything stopped and the deaths in sequence started to happen, only one part of the farm remained, a part in which the system is another one.
> Regards


Well Walter I hope that this negative happening leads to a improvement on safety, namely to the implementation of redundancies that will give more margin in case of equipment failure, such as the one happened with the skimmer.
Concerning the Amphiprion thiellei, perhaps you can be of assistance in some way that leads to the obtaining of another pair.

We look forward to read from you and your experience

Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Ao pesquisar um pouco mais sobre o Amphiprion thiellei dei com este tópico cá no reefforum onde se perspectivava um futuro promissor * 	Amphiprion thiellei*
uma vez que a quinta ia ser mudada para instalações maiores, etc...Um dos peixes terá vindo da Tailandia no bolso de um casaco e pela descrição na fish org, será um peixe que se encontra em Cebu na Filipinas  http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Spec...y.cfm?id=11847*Amphiprion thiellei, Thielle's anemonefish: aquarium*

será que não se consegue obter mais...quanto mais não seja para assegurar a sua propagação em meio doméstico....


aqui pode-se ler mais um pouco http://www.wetwebmedia.com/clnidfaqs.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Como informação, aquele Amphiprion thiellei que estava na foto infelizmente veio a falecer......sniffff
Ao final do ano passado (31 de dezembro houve um grande problema naquela bateria e todos os corais e peixes morreram por falta de circulação de água.....o sol cozinhou tudo.

Eu estava lá pois trabalhava na loja naquela época....foi uma enorme perda!

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

I am sorry to hear about the losses.  That is horrible!
I have moved things around a bit since my last post.  I now have three stock tanks run in tandem.  My three leucokranos have been transferred to one of the three taanks with one of the sandaraconos and the thiellei decided to join the clan yesterday.  All seems well for the moment.  I may have a lead on some more latezonatus clowns and some chrysogasters.  I should know more Monday.  I have started growing coral again and will likely sell it to support my clown habit.   :Smile:   Here's some recent pics.





I have started selling off some of the less rare clowns that I have so that I can focus more time money and resources on the rarer specamins.  If I may ask, would Matias be willing to share the general region where the thielleis were collected?  Was it Cebu?
That's all for now.

Thanks for translating Pedro!!!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Dear Walter, how are you?
I can´t see this photos.
Please send me this images in my e-mail: rsf@mackenzie.com.br

Thanks 

Rinaldo Fontenele

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Is anyone else having trouble seeing them?


Rinaldo,
You should be able to see them if you are able to view the site.  Did you try refreshing the page?
Can you view them this way?
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...-2008007-1.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...08-2008001.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...08-2008002.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...08-2008009.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...08-2008010.jpg

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

I decided to start my own thread.  Sorry for hijacking this one.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....115#post120115

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Lamento saber dessas perdas. É horrivel!
> Mudei as coisas um pouco desde o meu último post. Tenho agora três cubas de armazenagema funcionar em linha. Os meus três leucokranos foram transferidos para uma das três cubas com um dos sandaracinos e p thiellei decidiu juntar-se ao clan ontem. Tudo parece ir bem de momento. Posso ter uma pista sobre mais alguns palhaços latezonatus e alguns chrysogaster. Deverei saber mais na segunda-feira. Começei a criar coral outra vez e provavelmente irei vendê-lo para suportar o meu vicio dos palhaços. Aqui vão algumas fotografias recentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure Walter :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente (Kind Regards) :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Osmar Segato

olá, 

muito bonitos os palhaços, como está essa criação hj em dia, alguem saberia dizer?

abraços amigos.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

*Osmar*

Esta fazena não existe mais, encontrava-se nos fundos da loja (Onda aquários), no ano passado, por problemas que não vem ao caso, o Talarico encerrou as atividades naquela loja e entregou o prédio ao dono, ficando somente com a loja para atacadistas, muitos daqueles corais foram vendidos e outros, os mais comuns ele acabou doando numa reunião da abraqua aos participantes.

A loja ainda existe, mas em outro endereço.

----------


## Gustavo Ximenes

> para formar o casal ele teve que trazer um especime esse ano no bolso do casaco de uma viagem que fez a Thailandia.


HEHE, já fiz isso tbm, e nem foi pra mim... Qdo tinha aquários plantados trouxe de Miami pra um amigo 100 dolares de plantas nos bolsos do casaco. O próprio vendedor me deu uma dica, colocar moedas nos bolsos... No Raio X as moedas brilham tão fortes q as plantas desaparecem...

Abraços,
GX.

----------


## Osmar Segato

ola ricardo, tudo beleza?

eu conheci a bateria de corais nos fundos da loja Onda o ano passado, e realmente conversando com o Talarico ele tinha comentado que iria desmontar a bateria, uma pena pois tinha muitas coisas legais.

abs colega.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Dear Walter Laroque.

In my company I can´t see this pictures but in my house I can.

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Finally I have a pair!!!

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

I would like to know if I may get permission from Antonio Amaral to use his photographs for an online article about skunk clown hybrids.

Regards,
Walt

----------


## João Seguro

you should use PM to talk to him about that so you have a quicker response  :Wink:

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Do you mean Antonio or Matias?  I think Matias and I have a language barrier.  I dont know if Antonio speaks English or not, but unfortunately I do not speak Portugese.

----------


## Matias Gomes

send a mail to Antonio and talk to him

tuba@pescaki.com

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

It didn't work.   :Frown:

----------


## Matias Gomes

tenta esse captainhook_357@hotmail.com 
ou Ballyhoo@ballyhoo.com.br

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Thanks.  That one worked.

I've updated the article.  About Us

I will do the watermarks as soon as I can.

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Apparently I have made some egregious errors.  I had given Matias credit for having owned the clowns and moved him to Portugal in the process.  My sincerest apologies to Alexandre and Matias.

Thank you to Yuri Machado de Barros for bringing this to my attention!

The site has been updated to this end.

----------

